# Tasty earrings ....



## MzEmo (Mar 19, 2007)

ok girls so last night i was searching for a tote bag for hours and i can across this awesome site that had a lot of cute and fun accessories at  
http://ku-ki-shop.livejournal.com/ So then i said that i can try this too since im not willing to buy it online. so my result....










The hooks arent on yet cus i have to buy them sometime soon so i can wear em. what do u guys think of this style?


----------



## medusalox (Mar 19, 2007)

AWwww! those are adorable!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

Those are so cute!  How did you make those??


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2007)

Eeeeee those are cuuuutey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at them makes me feel happy.


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

So cute!! Kinda makes me wish I had pierced ears, but my hair's so thick you can never see my ears anyway. XD


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Those are so cute!  How did you make those??_

 
after looking at sites that sold those kind of earrings i saw they made it out of clay and i realized i had clay so then i made it. you just form it to look however you want. whether its chocolate cake cupcake or cookies or what not you can make it out of clay


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 20, 2007)

Its Modeling Clay. which is different from the Clay you would use to make a pot with . (just to be more specific) 

They are very cute! I wouldn't wear them as earrings but they would make Fantastic little pendants for necklaces or bracelets!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 20, 2007)

omg I love those!  they are so cute!!


----------



## sharyn (Apr 10, 2007)

woooooooooooooah I likes!!! thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## enraptured (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, those are really cute! I'd love to see them on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually have always liked that cutesy style of jewelry. Maybe you could open your own online shop, eh?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 11, 2007)

super cute!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 15, 2007)

they're very harajuku! very cuuute.


----------



## franimal (Apr 15, 2007)

those are too adorable. you should start selling those. i cant tell with the size but it seems like theyd be kinda heavy on ur ears.


----------



## mandi (Apr 16, 2007)

Those are adorable! Great job!!


----------



## cyens (Apr 19, 2007)

yours are actually much cuter!


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are adorable! I don't think I could personally pull them off though.  O~O
When I saw the title of the thread I was thinking kinky and edible, LOL


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

They do look yummy!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2007)

Those are adorable... they would be so funky and cute on a bright pink long cardigan replacing the buttons with different candies--- ooh imagine candy corn!


----------



## Willa (May 10, 2007)

Wow!!!
Thank you sooooo much for posting this
Its actually my earrings style
I love it!


----------



## Hilly (May 10, 2007)

so fun!


----------



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

ahah this is cute..


----------

